

Rvalue reference pitfalls (C++11) - Tatyanazaxarova
http://www.codesynthesis.com/~boris/blog/2012/03/06/rvalue-reference-pitfalls/

======
Tatyanazaxarova
Relevant: [http://cpptruths.blogspot.com/2012/03/rvalue-references-
in-c...](http://cpptruths.blogspot.com/2012/03/rvalue-references-in-
constructor-when.html)

